# Kinh nghiệm chọn và dùng máy hút mùi phù hợp nhu cầu sử dụng



## Nhabep9x (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

Kinh nghiệm mua máy hút mùi phù hợp cho gia đình

Máy hút mùi là thiết bị hữu ích, giúp hút sạch các mùi thức ăn lẫn khói bụi sản sinh trong quá trình nấu nướng, mang lại không khí thoáng đãng cho nhà bếp. 






1. Lựa chọn loại máy hút mùi đúng với nhu cầu

Máy hút mùi có chức năng chính là hút mùi, khói và hơi nước tạo ra trong quá trình nấu nướng. So với máy hút khói đơn thuần kiểu truyền thống, máy hút mùi còn có tác dụng khử mùi hôi, mùi thực phẩm trong không gian bếp, giúp trả lại bầu không khí trong lành và an toàn cho sức khỏe.

Trên thị trường hiện nay, máy hút mùi rất đa dạng về kiểu dáng, mẫu mã, cách lắp đặt và chức năng. Nhưng về chủng loại thì chỉ có 4 loại sau: Máy hút âm tủ - truyền thống, máy hút mùi gắn tường, máy hút mùi đảo - độc lập và máy hút mùi âm bàn.







2. Chọn loại máy hút mùi hợp túi tiền

Trên thị trường hiện nay thì máy hút mùi có nhiều phân khúc đa dạng về mẫu mã, kiểu dáng khác nhau. Với phân khúc từ hàng phổ thông cho đến những dòng máy cao cấp với công suất lớn, giá cả thì sẽ dao động từ 1 triệu cho đến vài triệu.

Ở phân khúc giá từ 2 đến 10 triệu sẽ rất phù hợp cho nhiều gia đình vừa hội tụ được nhiều tính năng tiện ích, kiểu dáng thiết kế đẹp mắt và độ bền bỉ tương đối cao.

3. Chọn mua máy hút mùi có kích thước phù hợp không gian bếp






Yếu tố kích thước của máy hút mùi phù hợp với căn phòng là điều rất quan trọng. Các loại máy hút mùi thường có kích thước tầm 60, 70 và 90cm tương ứng với kích thước thường thấy của các bếp nấu.

Với loại máy hút mùi loại có kích thước 60cm thường là thiết kế của các dòng âm tủ, phù hợp với những căn bếp đã có sẵn tủ bếp nên chỉ cần mua và lắp máy vào kệ tủ, rất tiện lợi.

Máy hút mùi có kích thước 70cm, được xem là kích thước phổ biến nhất trong các căn bếp của người Việt Nam hiện nay. Kích thước này được xuất hiện ở các dòng máy hút mùi âm tủ, độc lập...

Còn với kích thước 90cm, thích hợp sử dụng cho các căn bếp có diện tích rộng. Người dùng có thể sử dụng kích thước máy hút mùi này cho các căn bếp lớn và có các kiểu dáng như máy hút mùi gắn tường. Kích thước lớn nên nó phù hợp với các căn bếp của nhà hàng, phòng bếp khách sạn, những nơi có không gian diện tích lớn…






4. Chọn mua máy hút mùi có công suất phù hợp

Khi mua máy hút mùi bạn nên chọn các máy có công suất lớn từ 700 – 1000 m³/h trở lên, để máy hút và khử nhanh mùi thức ăn, giúp trả lại bầu không khí trong lành cho nhà bạn.

Một điểm khác bạn cần lưu ý về công suất là chọn máy có công suất tỉ lệ nghịch với diện tích của bếp. Có nghĩa là: gian bếp có diện tích nhỏ thì chọn máy có công suất lớn, gian bếp rộng thì chọn máy công suất thấp.

Bếp có diện tích nhỏ hẹp thì khả năng tản mùi, khói kém hơn những gian bếp có diện tích rộng. Sử dụng những máy có công suất lớn sẽ giúp việc tản mùi, khói nhanh hơn.

Còn với những gian bếp rộng, thông thoáng, thì việc tản mùi thức ăn sẽ dễ dàng hơn. Vì thế không đòi hỏi phải chọn máy có công suất cao.

5. Chọn mua máy hút mùi có độ ồn ở mức vừa phải






Máy hút mùi phân phối trên thị trường hiện nay có độ ồn từ 35 đến 70 dB, bạn nên chọn máy có độ ồn càng thấp càng tốt.

Tuy nhiên, độ ồn của máy còn bị ảnh hưởng bởi yếu tố công suất hút, cách lắp đặt. Nếu khi bạn kiểm tra độ ồn của máy ở siêu thị thấy độ ồn thấp, nhưng khi về nhà máy lại có độ ồn cao, thì điều này có thể là do bạn đã sử dụng công suất hút ở mức cao nhất hoặc lắp đặt sai cách. Gặp tình trạng này, bạn có thể kiểm tra hoặc nhờ kỹ thuật viên đến kiểm tra giúp bạn.

6. Chọn mua máy hút mùi có các tiện ích đi kèm

Hai tiện ích của máy hút mùi mà bạn cần quan tâm đó là bảng điều khiển cảm và nút nhấn điện tử


Nếu bạn thích máy hút mùi có thiết kế sang trọng, bảng điều khiển ẩn thì nên chọn điều khiển cảm ứng.
Còn nếu gia đình có người già thì chọn điều khiển nút nhấn điện tử, chúng đơn giản, dễ hiểu và tiện thao tác hơn.
Ngoài ra, với các máy có chức năng hẹn giờ, người dùng chỉ cần chọn thời gian hút mùi là máy sẽ làm sạch mùi đúng thời gian, khi hết giờ, máy tự động tắt, bạn không phải canh thời gian để tắt như các máy cổ điển.

Hoặc nếu có thể thì bạn cũng nên chọn các loại máy có khả năng tái tạo oxi, cảm biến nhiệt độ để khi nhiệt độ bếp quá cao, máy sẽ tự động bật quạt để tản nhiệt, khi nhiệt độ đã hạ, quạt sẽ tự động tắt, đảm bảo không khí trong bếp luôn thoáng mát và an toàn.






7. Chọn mua máy hút mùi từ thương hiệu uy tín và chất lượng

Bạn nên tìm đến các thương hiệu uy tín, chất lượng như Malloca, Teka, Electrolux… để được tư vấn khi chọn mua và hỗ trợ lắp đặt, bảo hành tốt hơn trong quá trình sử dụng.



Công ty Cổ Phần Thương Mại Thiết bị *Nội Thất Phương Đông* - chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm thiết bị nhà bếp và phòng tắm chính hãng nhập khẩu trong và ngoài nước.
Thông tin liên hệ:
Địa chỉ: *12 Thanh Nhàn - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội*
Hotline: *0975.742.889* - *0916.626.882*
Email: *bepphuongdong@gmail.com*


----------



## Nhabep9x (18 Tháng mười một 2021)

*5 lý do nên mua ngay máy hút mùi cho gian bếp nhà mình

1.Giúp không gian bếp luôn trong lành, sạch sẽ*

Hằng ngày, chúng ta chế biến rất nhiều thực phẩm như các loại rau củ, thịt, cá và hải sản. *Mỗi loại thực phẩm đều có mùi đặc trưng riêng* và khi chế biến - nhất là món chiên, món nướng và món xào thường làm cho nhà bếp xuất hiện các mùi dầu mỡ và mùi từ chính thực phẩm đó (đặc biệt là hải sản).






Ngoài ra, *mùi rác thải và mùi ẩm mốc* cũng có thể xuất hiện bên trong không gian nhà bếp. Điều này sẽ khiến cho bạn cũng như các thành viên khác trong gia đình cảm thấy khó chịu mỗi khi bước vào khu vực nhà bếp, về lâu dần sẽ ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe vì tạo điều kiện cho vi khuẩn, nấm mốc phát triển.

Chính vì thế, máy hút mùi là sự lựa lý tưởng để loại bỏ mùi thực phẩm, từ đó mang lại bầu không khí trong lành cho gian bếp.

*2.Khử mùi hiệu quả trong không gian bếp kín*​Nếu khu vực phòng bếp không có giếng trời hoặc cửa sổ thông thoáng, thì máy hút mùi được xem là một lựa chọn rất đáng để cân nhắc. Vì nếu t*rong phòng kín* như ở chung cư và phòng trọ, *mùi thức ăn có xu hướng bám trong không khí lâu hơn* sau khi bạn nấu ăn xong, cho dù bạn có xịt phòng để khử mùi.

Tuy nhiên, máy hút mùi có trang bị than hoạt tính sẽ xử lý tốt các mùi hôi thực phẩm từ việc nấu nướng, đây cũng là công nghệ thường được sử dụng trên các sản phẩm tủ lạnh và máy lạnh quen thuộc.

*3.Tích hợp nhiều tính năng tiện lợi*

Máy hút mùi không chỉ có chức năng loại bỏ mùi thực phẩm mà còn được nhà sản xuất trang bị nhiều tính năng khác để người dùng trải nghiệm sản phẩm tốt hơn.






Chẳng hạn, việc trang bị hệ thống đèn chiếu sáng trên máy hút mùi sẽ tạo điều kiện thuận lợi cho bạn chế biến món ăn mà không cần phải bật đèn trong nhà bếp, thậm chí giúp bạn quan sát rõ thực phẩm tốt hơn khi nấu nướng trong điều kiện ánh sáng phòng bếp yếu.

*4.Mẫu mã đa dạng, tạo điểm nhấn cho không gian bếp*

Máy hút mùi cũng được xem là nội thất khiến cho không gian nhà bếp trở nên sang trọng và hiện đại hơn. Bạn có thể tìm và chọn mua máy hút mùi với nhiều mẫu mã, chủng loại khác nhau từ thương hiệu cho đến giá thành.

Hiện tại, máy hút mùi có 3 loại cơ bản: mát hút mùi âm tủ cổ điển, máy hút mùi đảo và máy hút mùi ống khói. Trong đó, máy hút mùi âm tủ cổ điển thường được lắp trong gian bếp đã thiết kế sẵn tủ bếp.

>>>Tìm hiểu Máy hút mùi Batani giá rẻ​*5.Sử dụng đơn giản và dễ dàng vệ sinh*

Để mở - tắt máy hút mùi hoặc muốn điều chỉnh tốc độ hút, bạn cần phải thao tác trên bảng điều khiển cảm ứng hoặc nút bấm. Vì cơ chế hoạt động đơn giản nên bảng điều khiển cũng không có nhiều chức năng và cũng được chú thích rõ ràng, tạo điều kiện cho người dùng dễ thao tác hơn.

Bên cạnh đó, việc vệ sinh máy hút mùi cũng khá đơn giản. Cụ thể, thân máy được làm bằng chất liệu chống bám bẩn và bề mặt nhẵn mịn, bạn có thể dùng khăn ẩm để lau chùi.

Đối với tấm lưới lọc, bạn tháo dễ dàng như thực hiện khi vệ sinh máy lạnh vậy. Sau đó, ngâm với nước ấm pha thêm một ít dung dịch tẩy rửa khoảng 15 - 20 phút, rồi bạn rửa lại với nước sạch và lau khô.


----------



## Nhabep9x (20 Tháng mười một 2021)

Địa chỉ: 

12 Thanh Nhàn - Hai Bà Trưng - Hà Nội
185 Nguyễn Trãi, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội
68 Nguyễn Văn Linh, Nam Dương, Hải Châu, TP. Đà Nẵng
62 Đường Đồng Khởi, Tân Hiệp, Tp.Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
79 Lý Thái Tổ P1, Quận 10 TP.HCM
219B Đường 30/4, thị trấn Dương Đông, Phú Quốc


----------



## Nhabep9x (22 Tháng mười một 2021)

Giữa các thương hiệu máy hút mùi đang nổi đình nổi đám trên thị trường Việt Lorca – Arber – Giovani – Batani – Canzy trong đó dòng máy hút mùi Batani hiện được đông đảo khách hàng tìm mua và lựa chọn vì nó khá rẻ.

Các model máy hút mùi Batani: 
Máy hút mùi Batani BA-209
Máy hút mùi Batani BA-608SS
Máy hút mùi Batani BA-708SS
Máy hút mùi Batani BA-H921
Máy hút mùi Batani BA-H991
Máy hút mùi Batani CHG-14M
Máy hút mùi Batani K207
Máy hút mùi Batani P-61M
Máy hút mùi Batani P-71M
Máy hút mùi Batani P-71S
Máy hút mùi Batani P209
Máy hút mùi Batani BA-2009SS


----------

